# Wisbech & District Bird Auction



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

The Wisbech and District Bird Auction has changed it's day!
We are now holding the Auction on a Friday evening with the doors opening at 6pm and the Auction starting at 7.30pm.
For all those who know people with birds to sell for good prices, please let them know as we only take a 10% commission!!!
It will be held in the same place, The Tower Ball Room, Scrimshires Passage, Wisbech. There is a friendly bar which serves hot and cold drinks and snacks and friendly staff who will help you with any problems you may have. Signs are out today and directions to the hall will be on display Friday afternoon.
We hope to see you there, old members and new!
Thanks,
from all at the Wisbech & District Bird Auction.
:welcome:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

bump of the day :gasp:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*auction*

the next auction is on the 10th jun 2011. hope to see you there :no1:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*auction*

the next auction is on the 10th jun [email protected] 6.00pm . hope to see you there:2thumb:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

the next auction is on the 10th jun [email protected] 6.00pm . hope to see you there:welcome:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

bump of the day :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

bump of the day :Na_Na_Na_Na::cheers:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

bump of the day :no1:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

how often is the auction, we cant make it today but would love to send hubby on one.

Do you have aviary conures often up for sale at the auction?


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*thanks*

Would like to say a big thank you to every one that come to the Wisbech bird auction we had about 100 lots in . Wot a good night . And thank to every one for there help . Hope to see you all on 2 weeks time x x:flrt:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

next auction 24th June . doors open 6.00pm


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

bump of the day :2thumb:


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*auction*

The Wisbech and District Bird Auction has changed it's day!
We are now holding the Auction Friday 24th evening with the doors opening at 6pm and the Auction starting at 7.30pm.
For all those who know people with birds to sell for good prices, please let them know as we only take a 10% commission!!!
It will be held in the same place, The Tower Ball Room, Scrimshires Passage, Wisbech. There is a friendly bar which serves hot and cold drinks and snacks and friendly staff who will help you with any problems you may have. Signs are out today and directions to the hall will be on display Friday afternoon.
We hope to see you there, old members and new!
Thanks,
from all at the Wisbech & District Bird Auction.


----------



## boughen79 (Mar 17, 2011)

*bump*

bump :2thumb:


----------

